# Study on Hoof Management Practices in the UK



## MickeyR (9 December 2017)

My name is Michaela Rakosova and I am currently conducting a study into the ways in which we manage horses feet in the UK. I am trying to find out how many people choose to shoe their horses, how many choose barefoot or other options and how they make this decision. I am carrying out this research project as part of my BSc degree in Animal Behaviour with Psychology at the University of Chester, with supervisors Dr Christina Stanley and Dr Krista McLennan. Please support this project by filling in the following questionnaire - all responses are anonymous and this work will act as a platform for future research aiming to improve equine welfare standards across the UK
https://chester.onlinesurveys.ac.uk/equine-foot-management


----------



## milliepops (9 December 2017)

done... I have 4 horses with different regimes so I just answered for the one in most work.


----------



## MickeyR (9 December 2017)

Brilliant, thank you very much. Feel free to answer for the other 3 horses too lol. Thank you.


----------



## SEL (9 December 2017)

Done x 2!


----------



## PapaverFollis (9 December 2017)

Oh it screened me out. Do you not want to know about 22 year old semi retired crocks that still have shoes on?  I didn't try for the younger horse who works sans shoes yet.


----------



## MickeyR (9 December 2017)

Any responses are welcome and appreciated.


----------



## PapaverFollis (9 December 2017)

But I tried and the survey didnt want me. It said "you have been screened out due to your answers. You do not fit the demographic" or something. Cant think what I said that it didnt like?


----------



## ester (9 December 2017)

hoof geek completed .


----------



## sychnant (9 December 2017)

Done


----------



## PapaverFollis (9 December 2017)

It let me do it this time.


----------



## Andalucian (9 December 2017)

Done X 3 for each of mine.


----------



## JillA (9 December 2017)

Couldn't get past no work/winter, some various/summer. I gave up!


----------



## PapaverFollis (9 December 2017)

Done for horse 2.


----------



## ycbm (9 December 2017)

I am so pleased to see research into this area. Good luck.


----------



## PapaverFollis (9 December 2017)

JillA said:



			Couldn't get past no work/winter, some various/summer. I gave up!
		
Click to expand...

I get myself round unsatisfying survey choices by going for best fit if possible then writing an essay in the next free comment box I find. :lol: I often give up too though. Managed this one!


----------



## Surbie (9 December 2017)

Done - though most of the answers differ from what they would be if he didn't still have a recurring abcess.


----------



## Boulty (10 December 2017)

Have done... may have written a small essay.  I know it's a wide ranging study that's trying to cover a lot of bases but if you do take this further and end up doing measurements etc it may be an idea to differentiate between those who use hoof boots the majority of the time and those who do not as unsure if this would affect that?


----------



## Lindylouanne (10 December 2017)

I have done this for my little German riding pony pony who has a foot imbalance. I chose to take him barefoot after being failed spectacularly by a farrier who tried to correct it when he had coped admirably since being a foal. It's the best survey I've seen for a long time and I might do it for pony number 2.


----------



## cowgirl16 (10 December 2017)

Done.


----------



## AFB (15 December 2017)

Done


----------



## catembi (15 December 2017)

Done.  So pleased to see more research being done into this area.  My horse 'accidentally' went b/f as I wasn't sure he could cope with the shoeing process after KS surgery, and we've never gone back.  I'm now really into it, follow the Rockley Farm blog etc and am v pleased we made the transition.


----------



## Puddleduck (15 December 2017)

Done. My horse is a barefoot navicular rehab that didn&#8217;t go to Rockley but has followed the principles. I have photographed his feet at regular intervals to track the changes and I&#8217;d be happy to share them with you for your research work if required.


----------



## Equi (16 December 2017)

I done it for my big horse and one of my minis.


----------



## tallyho! (16 December 2017)

Done


----------

